# Aquasky



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

I browsed the forums for first hand experiences with ADA Aquasky. To save others some time I compiled a few posts that others might find useful.

=> Review and excellent aquascape by viktorlantos from ukaps.org









=> Clearly waterproof as pointed out in review by MAXIMUM Iannella, from rareaquaticplants.com 









=> Words of caution by Green_Flash, from plantedtank.net









=> Words of caution by ADA


> The AQUASKY Series uses a stand made of acrylic plastic. Acrylic plastic has general characteristics that may cause cracks on its surface when solvents are applied.
> Because of this, we state in our user's instruction manual, "Do NOT apply hot water of 40℃ or above, alcohol, paint thinner or benzene. It can cause deterioration or deformation of the product."


=> Words to consider by Blue_Bolt, from scapeclub.org


> 1. It is made in China, all the Solar series are made in Japan
> 2. The power cord and ballast are SUPER cheap and flimsy junk I would expect on a knockoff LED from ebay but not from ADA
> 3. The power cords are ridiculously short, and the positioning of the ballast in line is very awkward and hard to position it correctly. Nothing like the very high quality durable Solar I power cords that are nice and long
> 4. The acrylic stand after 1 month was exhibiting signs of cracking/ fracturing all over the legs and side supports, they were not huge but sill noticeable, the light was placed on the tank and never touched or roughly handled or exposed to direct sunlight or anything, I treated it like a baby from day 1. I talked to someone who builds acrylic tanks and their opinion was that it is inevitable because the of shape. i.e it warps overtime
> ...


=> Comparison of one aquascape portrayed with Aquasky and Solar. Albeit a poor quality film it clearly shows the increase in brightness.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice write up! Our lfs started with ADA stuff a few months ago and we'll be setting up a ADA display tank soon. We already unwrapped the aquasky and placed it over the empty tank. It looks nice and clean, but we'll see how it turns out!


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

To few lfs offer / display these products. I would really like to see one in person myself. Can you tell me how bright it actually is compared to T5 in the evening. Is it still pleasant to look at in the evening without being snow-blinded??


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I am more than happy with the light it's self (It's very bright and more than enough to grow whatever you want), but the acrylic stand is cheap and sucks. The power cord and switch is also cheap and sucks. If someone is debating going with a Solar hanging light or an Aquasky, choose the Solar any day. 

I am currently waiting for ADA to honor it's warranty. I put seran wrap on my stand to protect it during moves between my dorm and home. Cracks at the seams appeared and only after 8 months or so did ADA issue a warning about seran wrap and add this disclaimer to their directions. 

I have spent thousands on ADA products and hope they don't lose a customer over their lack of proper instruction.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Glaucus said:


> To few lfs offer / display these products. I would really like to see one in person myself. Can you tell me how bright it actually is compared to T5 in the evening. Is it still pleasant to look at in the evening without being snow-blinded??


I've only seen it over an empty tank yet, but for the human eye it appears quite bright. Can't tell you about whether it is enough light to grow anything because I didn't used a PAR meter yet. I made the mistake of thinking that looking bright would give a descent PAR before, so I always check now. My guess is that it is lower than you might think, because of the fact that they also have a 602 and ADA HQI bulbs are also known to look bright but have relatively low PAR. An ideal combination in my eyes but that is not relevant to this discussion.


----------

